# Long Term Rentals



## Kimdog (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi 

We are moving out to Cyprus this July and we are looking for long term villa rentals in the Pernera, Kapparis, Paralimini areas for a minimum of 12 months (min 3 bedrooms and a private pool). If anybody knows of any villas for rent or any local letting agents it would be much appreciated if you could let me know.

Thanks 
Kim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to the forum.

Are you moving here for work, ie. do you have jobs to come to?
If so then you could ask someone from the company you will be working for to help you with finding a rental.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

At the moment there is plenty of rental property around. You may want to look at the various estate agents websites, and private advertising nearer the time you want it. We are currently trying to sell our house, and rent long-term instead of owning, but of course, there isn't much chance of selling at the moment. Maybe this summer (the agents tell us!...)


----------



## sanbet2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi all, my first post! I am relocating to Polis from Scotland in May. I have been very lucky in finding a rental property owned by a smashing gentleman. He has even thought of things I should need and supplied same - even for winter! I am retired now (young at heart believe me!) and looking forward to my move. I have given my move considerable thought over the past six months but I have no hesitation - little bit of nerves at 4.00 in the morning! - but hey, life is too short and we never know what is round the corner. I'm doing this on my own and am sure I will meet lots of lovely people and make new friends. I don't wear rose tinted glasses and hopefully have investigated all eventualities. Roll on six weeks!


----------

